# Lily pipe position?



## Andrew C (17 Jul 2020)

Any tips on optimum position for a spin pipe and the inflow on my mini m?





Position 1 



Position 2



Position 3



Position 4



Position 5 

Any help greatly appreciated, I need to drill the cabinet for hoses and want to at least be in the right ballpark when it comes to positioning.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Witcher (17 Jul 2020)

Opposite corners are usually the best places for inflow/outflow and pos 3 in my opinion seems to be the best (opposite corners and not too much obstructed by the rocks).


----------



## oscar (1 Sep 2020)

Andrew C said:


> Any tips on optimum position for a spin pipe and the inflow on my mini m?
> 
> View attachment 152194
> Position 1
> ...


I would position inlet front left, and outlet back right...nice in let pipe...do you get good flow from that lily pipe?


----------



## maj74 (2 Sep 2020)

Witcher said:


> Opposite corners are usually the best places for inflow/outflow and pos 3 in my opinion seems to be the best (opposite corners and not too much obstructed by the rocks).



I thought they were supposed to go next to each other, orientated in such a way as the flow pretty much had to make its way around the whole tank before going into the outflow? Have I misinterpreted things I've seen / read?


----------



## alto (3 Sep 2020)

Hopefully @Andrew C will update with his decision

I feel this is such a small tank, most positions will be fine
Behind the big rock may have some flow limitations but then the plants there aren’t particular ... I’d probably begin with the inlet hidden behind the big stone, then place the outlet front left or right (depending on aesthetics)

Eheim was the company that greatly promoted diagonal corner position, and I followed this for years ... until I read an article about aquarium flow and decided to test the options discussed - the author was correct, with current plant growth and hardscape, I got the best flow with Position 2 (above)

Note Filipe Oliveira has decided opinions on flow placement/direction based upon plants and hardscape, and adjusts the Aquaflora display tanks as they develop
(In the AG workshop he kept trying to convince Dave that his (Dave’s) preference didn’t suit the scape )


----------



## maj74 (17 Sep 2020)

Can someone solve my lily pipe conundrum!?

I am building an 80 x 40cm base tank.

Due to reasons I won’t bore people with, I have to have my glasswork going in from the back, not the ends.

I can do either of the 2 options in my plan view illustration.

I fear that neither options are ideal.

Left hand option (together): risks a water cycle straight across the tank, down and back, leaving the right hand end with no flow.

Right hand option (apart): risks a lack of flow in the centre of the tank.

These are the only two options really because of other limitations - can someone help identify what I suspect is the least bad option?!!
Thanks


----------

